# CoD4 Multiplayer Problem



## The Conqueror (Dec 1, 2007)

Everytime I try to join any server, it says :

Key Code in use. Please Try Again Later

I have punkbuster installed and enabled too

Why does it happen? I could Join Call of Duty 2 so easily


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 1, 2007)

You have pirated COD4?


----------



## Harvik780 (Dec 1, 2007)

^^He might be having the original COD4 as I think there's a keygen available.This is disappointing.


----------



## JohnephSi (Dec 1, 2007)

I think You have pirated COD4?


----------



## Hitboxx (Dec 1, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> ^^He might be having the original COD4 as I think there's a keygen available.This is disappointing.


Keygens don't hit the original keys, they random in a range, which the local single player installation accepts(how I dunno), but in my experience our category falls under the Asia-Pacific region and all original keys work.

He _*is*_ using pirated CoD4.


----------



## The Conqueror (Dec 1, 2007)

Hitboxx said:
			
		

> Keygens don't hit the original keys, they random in a range, which the local single player installation accepts(how I dunno), but in my experience our category falls under the Asia-Pacific region and all original keys work.
> 
> He _*is*_ using pirated CoD4.



You wont believe it,
It *WORKS *now!
I can play multiplayer also

I have pirated version + orignal version.
both version's key work now


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 3, 2007)

How?

Can yöü pm how yöü did it.i am also having same problem


----------



## nish_higher (Dec 3, 2007)

^^ u kidding me?pirated key's for online on official server==good joke
no one's gonna buy original then.original version never gives such type of errors.i have it.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Dec 3, 2007)

Thread locked for obvious reasons.


----------

